# Quality tubes.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a slingshot in an attempt to get into the sport. I have been having a lot of fun shooting. However, the tube band that came with the slingshot has already began to tear. Do you guys know of any long lasting tube bands that deliver good power and have some longevity?

Thanks


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the best tubes on the market are Trumark RR-T red tapered tubes and they have a great soft leather pouch. You can expect well over a thousand shots with them, even when shortened to get higher performance. Just remember there is a trade-off when you go for higher performance, ie. higher performance will give shorter band life, but I think it is worth it. Just pull the tubes between both hands like you are shooting it to find out how much you can shorten them. I cut mine so that at full draw I still have about three inches of stretch left before they bottom out, or won't stretch anymore.
You can order them straight from the factory @ Trumark. They cost about 5.00 a set and you can get a rubber conditioner from Trumark that will really help to keep your tubes in good condition. Store slingshot and extra bands in a cool, dark place to also make them last longer.

There is also the option of adding flat bands to your Marksman slingshot. Just tie them on the forks with tightly stretched rubber bands and the performance level of your slingshot will go way up. You can purchase these bands from members of this forum. They will surprise you how much more a slingshot is capable off.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I put a modification in the photo gallery of a Marksman that is easy. It helps make it easier to tie flats on and increases there life. Tex


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

TRY REEF SCUBA FOR GOOD QUALITY TUBING.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Any good sites i could use for a tube supplier ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buying a Saunders slingshot with flat bands. I want to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Buying a Saunders slingshot with flat bands. I want to see what all the hype is about.


check dankung ears polishment problem, ears is core for chinese readitional dankung.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Buying a Saunders slingshot with flat bands. I want to see what all the hype is about.


I can definitely highly recommend Tex's Saunders Hawk. It's quite the slingshot and you'll love it!


----------

